# تصميم نظام اطفاء الحريق يدوي و سوفت



## مهندس ابو رشاد (29 سبتمبر 2010)

مجال مكافحة الحريق من المجالات المهمة والحيوية يكفى انها هدفها سامى وهى حماية ارواح بغض النظر الى الممتلكات​تنبية :-
 التأكد دائما من كل معلومة عن طريق اكثر من مصدر.ارجو المراسلة عند وجود اخطاء​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتاز
وفقك الله
نتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## agharieb (30 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you ver much


----------



## عمروصلاح (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ممتاز
وفقك الله


----------



## medhat56 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر
اين البرنامج elite


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

مساحة البرنامج اكبر من المسموح بة فى المنتدى 
يمكنك تحميلة من هذا الرابط
http://www.elitesoft.com/web/updates/elite_update_list.html
او من مواضيع المهندس / احمد محمد سامى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195569.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193841.html


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الصفحة رقم 11 بها خطأ ( الاوفر بدلا من زيادة قدرة الpump ان يزيد قطر الماسورة)


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (16 أكتوبر 2010)

شغل جميل جدا اللة يبارك فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## nabe (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## طائر عاصي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الملفات ممتازه واسلوبها سلس


----------



## ecc1010 (9 يناير 2011)

*جزززززززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا​*​


----------



## ابو خاالد (26 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً 
وزادك الله من فضله
ونفع الله بعلمك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (20 مارس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## قلم معماري (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اولا علي المجهود وسوف اقوم بالمشاركة بعد الاطلاع علي الملفات


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاء وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (22 أبريل 2011)

*اللهم إجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاء سخاء وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين 
اللهم ولى من يصلح البلاد والعباد
وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حويجه (26 يونيو 2011)

ألف شكر شرح كافي ووافي


----------



## المسلمى (29 يونيو 2011)

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## صقر الهندسه (9 يوليو 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eman ea (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nabe (10 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fraidi (24 فبراير 2013)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## م/وائل أصلان (14 مارس 2013)

*جهد مشكور 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## مهندس صنعاء (16 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## fawzy5300 (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (25 مايو 2013)

الأخ الفاضل م. رشاد, بارك اللهم لكم فى فضله وعلمه


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (14 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## eng*doaa (18 يونيو 2013)

شكراا جزيلااااااا


----------



## Emad_83 (19 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيد معمل (19 يونيو 2013)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## eng*doaa (27 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
عندى استفسار ... فى برنامج elite فى المرحله الثانيه ( أطوال المواسير ) بيظهر لى شاشه بها (no inflow node has been specification )ثم (drun error 5) ثم يغلق البرنامج !!


----------



## lionblueeyes (20 نوفمبر 2013)

الله ايوفقك يا مهندس انت تنقذتني بمشروعي .... الله يجعله بميزان حسناتك يا رب :20:


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## ABKRENO (24 فبراير 2014)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*


----------



## ايمن الزميل (20 أبريل 2014)

الله ينور


----------



## ecc1010 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين


----------

